# I think we've seen everything else, so let's see your warmbloods!



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

It seems like I've seen everyone's paints, and QH, and thoroughbreds, but I'd like to see your warmbloods! 

My new one comes on Friday so I'll post some pictures then, but until them, post 'em!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my 10 yr old Canadian WB (Oldenberg/TB), 17.3hh and a really neat horse. He has his flaws but so do I! PS The last photo is my first time in a very ill-fitted dressage saddle (we didn't work in it).


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

That is a big boy!


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

This is my boy- he's a 13 year old Hanoverian x Trakehner, named Excalibur ( i call him Kai) He's around 16.3 hh. I currently use him for dressage, although he had done nothing but jump ( he's absolutly brilliant at it ) until i got him in january 
Anyway, here he is!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the horse I ride, she's a 14 year old 17.2hh Dutch Warmblood. She was a broodmare for 10 years, she's been in a work routine for about 8 months.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Lovely horses so far, everyone! And so big, lol.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Two of the horses I'm currently riding/leasing while my own boy is out of work

Bella, Holstein x tb mare









Bob, 3/4 Dutch wb, 1/4 tb (he's been out of work for 8 months so obviously not looking overly speccy at the moment!)


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Great horses! Can't wait to see yours Supermane! And Kayty, I love Bella, you two look good together

Yes, my boy is big and that comes with joint issues and everything is more expensive. Extra big everything - including trailer I only got him this March, out of sitting in a paddock for a few years. I'm happy his muscling is coming so quickly. Bad thing is that it goes away just as fast.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry to ask this in this thread but i cant seem to get photos onto my replys how do u guys do it? .........sorry to have to ask!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> sorry to ask this in this thread but i cant seem to get photos onto my replys how do u guys do it? .........sorry to have to ask!!


You have to put it on a hosting site like photobucket and take the link from there or make an "advanced reply" and then attach the picture straight from your computer; just click on the paperclip that's next to the smiley face.


And because the horses that's coming with mine isn't done recovering from being gelded we have to wait another week before he comes, so I have to wait a little bit longer to see him.


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I have 7 KWPN warmbloods (4 broodmares, 3 youngsters) and 3 foals due in the spring (JudgementXFaust Z, OOSevenXRoemer, UphillXPrestige).

1st - Eldarion. 2nd Premie KWPN born '09 (Sir SinclairXOlympic Ferro) *For Sale*
2nd - Dunavar 2nd Premie KWPN born '08 (FreestyleXUniform) *For Sale*
3rd - Flemmiro 1st Premie KWPN born '10 (FlemminghXOlympic Ferro) - will post better pic soon!
4th - Miss Cleopatra KWPN prov Keur GP Jump mare by Faust Z - in foal to Judgement ISF *foal not for sale* and going for keur status 2011
5th - Laika 1st premie ster KWPN mare, top 10 foal and top 10 as 3 year old in NA (RoemerXCalypso I) - in foal to OOSeven *foal is for sale, will be papered KWPN Reg A*
6th - Onilia prov Keur KWPN mare (Olympic FerroXPersian Pathxx) - going for keur through IBOP 2011
7th - Zolette Keur KWPN mare (PrestigeXHouston) - in foal to Uphill *foal spoken for* photo from Prima Equestrian website.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bean - my 9 y/o dutch warmblood


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

My retired guy, Skye (A Walk In The Clouds), 20yr old Dutch WB cross. And my old lease Tyler (Cyprus). 10yr old Oldenburg


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous horses!

If you don't mind me asking how old is Skye in those pictures?


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Supermane, he was 16-17 in those pictures.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Alcatrazjmpr said:


> Supermane, he was 16-17 in those pictures.


Wow, he looks fantastic


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, he still looks really good for 20. He was a great teacher too!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally a thread I can join in on. Its wierd I have 2 ponies and of course a Warmblood. Oddest combination right? 

So here she is. I have a training lease on a 6 year old Warmblood mare named Regena. she's a premi 2 mare I believe. Can't remember what the owner said but she's a premi something. I've had hr since the beginning of September and before I got her she could barely pick up the right leads. Now she's jumping oxars and cantering small courses. Sadly she's just getting over a lameness issue caused by 2 splints. 









One of the few good jumps from that day. It was rodeo day, she was bucking like at the CFR.









From a friend who's almost professional who came and did a shoot.


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

My mare, Tianna, a Percheron/QH who I hope to register as an American Warmblood. She is 5 years old and 15hh with a puppy dog personality 

A little wary of the judges stand, this was her first show at this place, and only her 3rd or 4th show overall








First blue ribbon in dressage!








She loves swimming haha


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Aw, I love the swimming picture. I've never managed to get any of mine into water


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hanoverian/TB gypsy =]


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

This is Lady Luck my new 16.3h, 6yo Holsteiner mare. I still need to put up some good pictures of her.










And this is the other horse I ride and might buy sometime, Love a 4yo, 1/2 Oldenburg 1/2 Arab, 15h mare.


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

Supermane said:


> Aw, I love the swimming picture. I've never managed to get any of mine into water


Haha thanks  she is the only one that we can get to go in above the legs! 

and Gypsygirl - your horse is gorgeous


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wheeler 4x4, she's a lovely looking mare, but bare in mind that a warmblood does not consist of a cold blood x hot blood ie percheron x qh.


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes I realize that but you can register such a horse as an American Warmblood, which I plan on doing when money and time allow, which would technically make her a warmblood


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is my 10 year old Dutch Warmblood / Thoroughbred. His registered name is Keystone Express. We're now jumping 3 feet, but i dont have any recent pictures. The first pic is of his first jump, the second is him in the field, and the third is us playing dress up!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

wheeler4x4 said:


> Yes I realize that but you can register such a horse as an American Warmblood, which I plan on doing when money and time allow, which would technically make her a warmblood


Hm ok, well I'm in Australia so don't know the rules for the American WB assoc. but over here, a cold blood x hot blood does not in any way constitute a wb


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Kayty said:


> Hm ok, well I'm in Australia so don't know the rules for the American WB assoc. but over here, a cold blood x hot blood does not in any way constitute a wb


In Canada, one has to be very careful when buying a registered Canadian Warmblood - a large majority of them are backyard draft crosses. The registry standards are very low here!


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

no worries, I understand, as it is a common misconception, but trust me, I have been through the guidelines over and over again to make sure she is registerable, and she is. When I was planning to breed her I put a lot of research into the matter. And yes, the registry standards can be low here, but I think in sporthorses like warmbloods, it should be more the movement than the breeding to be considered


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I totally agree, and there are plenty of draft crosses that are brilliant athletes. It's not a bad thing that draft crosses can be registered as Warmbloods in North America - it just means that the word "warmblood" means something totally different than in other countries.


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes! a warmblood thread! Yaaay! All lovely horses everyone!  The first pics are of my new Hanoverian gelding Pumba, and then the others are of my Dutch warmblood mare Topper!

Sorry that there's sooo many of Pumba I just got so many great pics of us from a recent show  these aren't even all of the pics I wanted to post of him!...haha  sorry that it's kinda alot!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

No problem CowgirlShay I love looking at pictures, that's what the thread is about. I have to say, I'm kind of in love with your mare. I'm a sucker for black horses!http://www.horseforum.com/members/12077/


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Aww thanks Supermane! Yeah she's amazing, thanks to her I won Grand Champion last season in my highschool show team! Right now she is pregnant with a future Iberian warmblood!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

He's not mine, but I rode him for about 10 months while my horse was unable to be ridden and while his owner was pregnant. 

Donald, 13/14 year old Oldenburg gelding. He's about 17.2hh, I would guess, but quite narrow in the back.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

writer23 said:


> Here's my 10 yr old Canadian WB (Oldenberg/TB), 17.3hh and a really neat horse. He has his flaws but so do I! PS The last photo is my first time in a very ill-fitted dressage saddle (we didn't work in it).



AAAAAHHH!!!! Headless horseman!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::rofl::mrgreen:


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

wheeler4X4 you can "register" her in the American Warmblood Socitey (AWS) but NOT the true American Warmlood Registry

*REGISTRATION​*All sporthorses born in North America (Canada, Mexico, and USA) are eligible for registration in the American Warmblood Registry. 
All sporthorses imported into North America (Canada, Mexico, USA) are eligible for inclusion in the Stud Book of the American Warmblood Registry.​General Requirements for Registration​Membership of the owner is not required for registration of eligible horses; however, non-members will be subject to double the regular fees. 
A qualified horse is one, which meets the following criteria: 
1) Has documentation of pedigree 
a) i.e. Jockey Club-registered Thoroughbred or similar for North American-born horses 
b) A crossbred that can document parentage but does not carry draft blood​


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Yay, my new horse just got out of quarantine and is on his way from New York to Maryland.

My trainer just texted me a picture, So, here he is... my fuzzy new yak


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Supermane said:


> Yay, my new horse just got out of quarantine and is on his way from New York to Maryland.
> 
> My trainer just texted me a picture, So, here he is... my fuzzy new yak
> View attachment 49220


Very handsome! Can't wait to see more pics of him - Congrats!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I probably go crazy with the pictures tonight, so I'll post some where he looks less "OMG, where am I?!?!?"


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great!! It's always so exiting to see them finally arrive, the wait always feels so long. I know about the OMG face - when my guy arrived to chilly Canada from Florida he looked out the trailer window like "no way in heck, am I stepping off this trailer into that white stuff!!"


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Supermane said:


> I probably go crazy with the pictures tonight, so I'll post some where he looks less "OMG, where am I?!?!?"


It's warmer here than it is in Germany so maybe he'll be happier. Though I doubt he'll like us hacking off all that fluff.

He'll also be turned out, which is going to be a whole new experience for him... hopefully he won't kill himself.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

wheeler4x4 said:


> My mare, Tianna, a Percheron/QH who I hope to register as an American Warmblood. She is 5 years old and 15hh with a puppy dog personality


Get her registered under AWR or AWS then you will have the right to call her an American Warmblood. Not expensive to go with AWS..

There are plenty of pictures of my horse on the forum so won't bother here.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

No riding pictures yet, but I took a few when I went out today.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Hes adorable supermane!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walktrotcanterjump (Mar 22, 2010)

My 16.2 chestnut roan warmblood;


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

not to be nosy or anything but can someone tell me an average for about how much a good warmblood jumper would cost?


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

lovely horses everyone! 
heres my girl Lekota. shes a 10yr WBxPaint.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my 3 yr old KWPN x welsh.
He currently stands a little over 15hh. I am hoping he will make 15.2hh.
Ths is the photo I bought him from








He has grown up a lot since then
This is him the day he arrived:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

flopflop6785 said:


> not to be nosy or anything but can someone tell me an average for about how much a good warmblood jumper would cost?


It really depends, on your area, how much training, age, experience, and level you want the horse to be at/be able to do.

I would safely estimate at least 20k.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

SilverSpur, how tall is your horse?

faye, that last picture is adorable. What do you use him for?


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Supermane said:


> SilverSpur, how tall is your horse?



hi supermane, shes not that big, around the 16.1Hh mark i would say.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Supermane, he goes to a proffessional for breaking in january and then he will be used for showing and dressage. He has an incredible natural elevated trot, it is just breath taking. He is also incredibly balanced for a 3 yearold. Mind you he is also incredibly sharp to handle and I can see him being the same under saddle

This is a video of him in the field, shows great promise for that trot under saddle!




and him loose in the school (unhappy that the mares were not talking to him)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol, I was looking at the pictures and I couldn't tell if he was really tall or really short; In the middle I guess. He's super cute. I love the picture of him in your barn. How long have you been doing that?

He does have a very nice trot, faye. I don't know why, but I always think it's hilarious watching nice mover with a lot of suspension in the field trotting around. I'm sure he'll make a lovely dressage mount.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I might think about jumping him, but to do that I will have to get my confidence about jumping back and he will have to go away to be taught to jump as I dont think that my nerves will help him any.
I go very nervous jumping after a horrific fall from a young event horse after which I spent 8 hours in A&E with a suspected broken neck. 
So before I even think about jumping a young inexperianced horse I will need to go find me a forgiving school master and get my nerve back.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

faye said:


> I might think about jumping him, but to do that I will have to get my confidence about jumping back and he will have to go away to be taught to jump as I dont think that my nerves will help him any.
> I go very nervous jumping after a horrific fall from a young event horse after which I spent 8 hours in A&E with a suspected broken neck.
> So before I even think about jumping a young inexperianced horse I will need to go find me a forgiving school master and get my nerve back.


Ekk, that sounds absolutely terrible, I'm glad your okay. Accidents like that are also so scary. However, that why school masters are worth their weight in gold  They can fix your confidence, better you equitation, and are all around fun horses to ride.

I think he'd make a nice little jumper as well. Seems like a natural little showoff you got there.


----------

